# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Chicken Pakooray!

## Ash

325 gm boneless chicken pieces
1 cup water
1 medium onion coarsely chopped
2-3 cloves garlic
1-2 green chilies coarsely chopped
Handful of dhuniya leaves
125 gm basin flour
1 tsp. dhuniya powder
1 tsp. ground zeera
½ tsp. garam masala
½ tsp. chili powder
1 tsp. salt or according to taste
1 pinch soda bicarbonate
Oil for deep-frying

Method

Put the onion, garlic, green chilies and coriander with half the water in the blender and blend to a fine paste.
Ina bowl mix together the besen powder, dhuniya powder, zeera, garam masala, chili powder, salt and soda.
Add the blended liquid and rest of the water and mix well to forma thick paste.
Put in the chicken pieces and mix well so that the chicken is well coated with this mixture.
Deep fry in hot oil till golden brown. Serve with ketchup or mint chutney. :mrgreen:

----------


## urban_angel

Hmm never had chiken pakoora's b4 :mrgreen: 
Will try them..  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

haan.. sure try zaroor karna.. aur khanay ke baad mujhay dua dena.. cuz i know achay bannien gey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

Haan bahot maze ke hote hain aur qeema bhi dhaal kar banao woh bhi maze ke bante hain  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hain? keemay walay pakooray? woh kaisay ? :s main ne pehlay tu kabhi nahi kahye...

----------


## Fairy

Mene bhi nahin khaye  :Frown: 

yummy....**moonh mein paani aaying**

----------


## xeon

Qeemai wale pakore u mean Kofte  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

> Mene bhi nahin khaye 
> 
> yummy....**moonh mein paani aaying**


app chicken walay zaroor try kijieye ga.. un ka mujhay pata hai kafi achay hotay hain.. per qeemay walaoon ka mujhay nahi pata  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

> Qeemai wale pakore u mean Kofte


kooftay alag hotay hain aur pakooray alag :frown;

----------


## Kainaat

Nahin Keema wale pakoorey hote hain, aur woh kofte nahin hote, woh alaq hain.

Aapko sirf jaise normal pakooray banate hain na us mein qeema mix karna hai, maze ke bante hain  :Smile:  

@Zeeshan bhai - Ab kofte aur pakooron mein koi farq hi nahin raha :rolling;

----------


## Ash

hmm.. chaloo sahi main try karoon gi  :Smile: .. i mean main nahi... ammi ko boloo gi :$

zee bhai ko tu kisi khanay main fark nazar nahi atta, yeh tu bus kahnay main deehan rakhtay hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

Khudh kyoun nahin try karti is baar  :Smile:  

And about Zeeshan bhai :frown; jaise bhi hain hain to bhai hi na, aur sab logon ko sab patah to nahin hota, ab tumhe khudh bhi nahin patah tha na  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

main khud b try karnay ki koshish karoon gi  :Smile: 

aur zee bhai ki tarhan main ne pakooro ko Koffto ka naam tu nahi dia na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

To kya hua larkon ko kya patah khano ka, unhe to sirf khane se matlab hai, chahe phir pakooron ko kofte keh lein ya kofton ko pakooray  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hahaha haan yeh b hai, per zee bhai tu ajj kal khud khana pakatay hain na  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

> hmm.. chaloo sahi main try karoon gi .. i mean main nahi... ammi ko boloo gi :$
> 
> zee bhai ko tu kisi khanay main fark nazar nahi atta, yeh tu bus kahnay main deehan rakhtay hain


Haan bhai ham Aam khate hain Tree kiyun count karain :P

----------


## xeon

> Khudh kyoun nahin try karti is baar  
> 
> And about Zeeshan bhai :frown;  jaise bhi hain hain to bhai hi na, aur sab logon ko sab patah to nahin hota, ab tumhe khudh bhi nahin patah tha na


 :ang9:

----------


## xeon

> To kya hua larkon ko kya patah khano ka, unhe to sirf khane se matlab hai, chahe phir pakooron ko kofte keh lein ya kofton ko pakooray


Daikha kitne masoom hain zee bhai kuch bhi paka ker khila do bas kha laite hain :s werna Nizam bhai ka kiya bharosa :s

----------


## Kainaat

> hahaha haan yeh b hai, per zee bhai tu ajj kal khud khana pakatay hain na


To acha karte hain, aise hi khane ki pehchaan hogi na  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by sobiaashraf @ Thu Mar 17, 2005 8:18 am
> 
> Khudh kyoun nahin try karti is baar  
> 
> And about Zeeshan bhai :frown;  jaise bhi hain hain to bhai hi na, aur sab logon ko sab patah to nahin hota, ab tumhe khudh bhi nahin patah tha na 
> 
> 
>  :ang9:


Ab ziayadah hawaoon mein udhne ki zaroorat nahin hai :ye;

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by sobiaashraf @ Fri Mar 18, 2005 12:14 am
> 
> To kya hua larkon ko kya patah khano ka, unhe to sirf khane se matlab hai, chahe phir pakooron ko kofte keh lein ya kofton ko pakooray 
> 
> 
> Daikha kitne masoom hain zee bhai kuch bhi paka ker khila do bas kha laite hain :s werna Nizam bhai ka kiya bharosa :s


  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

> Originally Posted by xeon @ Sat Mar 19, 2005 2:09 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sobiaashraf @ Thu Mar 17, 2005 8:18 am
> 
> ...


 :applaud;

----------


## Ash

> Originally Posted by sobiaashraf @ Fri Mar 18, 2005 12:14 am
> 
> To kya hua larkon ko kya patah khano ka, unhe to sirf khane se matlab hai, chahe phir pakooron ko kofte keh lein ya kofton ko pakooray 
> 
> 
> Daikha kitne masoom hain zee bhai kuch bhi paka ker khila do bas kha laite hain :s werna Nizam bhai ka kiya bharosa :s


masoom tu deekho :frown;

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by xeon @ Sat Mar 19, 2005 6:13 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sobiaashraf @ Fri Mar 18, 2005 12:14 am
> 
> ...


haan dekho to inse ziyadah masoom kis ne hona hai  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

main hoon na (A)

----------


## Kainaat

Jee jee aap hain na :wink:

----------

